# Juju is very clingy...



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I've had Jupiter, aka Juju, for 4 days now. He was hanging out on my head and shoulder within the first half hour, and when I'm in the room this is where he wants to stay 99% of the time. When on my shoulder, he demands scritches quite frequently. Once in a while he will fly around the room or explore the bed, but that's pretty much it. He doesn't go on the manzanita tree that his previous owner told me he adored, and he spends almost no time in his cage. When I'm not in the room he tends to stay on top of the cage, not really doing anything. He flock calls pitifully every time I leave.

I worry that he's not eating and drinking enough, because I usually have to put him back in the cage for him to go to the food dish, or bring it out to him.

Is this because everything is still new to him? I'm hoping that he will learn to like his cage better, play with his toys, and most importantly eat without me suggesting it.

Also, he has issues with stepping up...any suggestions on how to work with him on that? He will sometimes do it, but never stays on my finger long (always flies to my shoulder, head, or somewhere else entirely). But he'll take treats from my hands, and he loooves my fingers when they're scratching his head. I don't want to push him too much. Is it likely that he'll start stepping up once he's with me a little longer, or should I be actively trying to train him more? So far I basically just let him do what he wants.


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not a cockatiel expert but I don't think letting any bird do whatever he wants is gonna help in a good way, but if I were you I would start with giving him lots of praise and treats when he's on your hand and not on your head or shoulder so he starts associating your hand as a good thing!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Problem is, he never goes on my hand at all! Haha. If he steps up, I do praise him, but he takes off immediately and lands somewhere else. I've tried food bribery -- holding millet up in a way that he has to get on my finger to get it -- but he won't. I think I'm moving too fast for him. For now I consider it a victory if I can get him to step up from my head and move him to my shoulder. I don't mind him on the shoulder at all. Maybe I'll just try putting my hand near him to desensitize him to it, without forcing anything on him right away. And giving him treats, of course.

Every time my hand comes close, he either thinks I'm going to give him scratches (which he loves) or do something very scary. I'm thinking he may have had a traumatic experience with hands at some point, and now if takes him longer to be okay with them than with other parts of people.


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

Makes sense poor guy i hope nothing serious happened to him before but seems like you answered your own question just gotta give him time! remember patience is key!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Four days isn't a lot of time for him to be entirely comfortable. 

Before I got willow, she was very independent in her old home and didn't need lots of attention and she would do her own thing. 

When she got here, she had to be on my shoulder or my boyfriends. She still prefers it that way but finally after a month or so- she is okay to play by herself too now.

Her old owner and I think it was a security thing for her.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I do hope he relaxes and becomes a _little_ more independent, but yes you are right -- a few days is nothing. It's been a week now, and he's getting a tiny bit better, but not much.


----------

